# Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?



## NOK Angler (24. November 2004)

HI Leute ,

mich würde mal interresieren was ihr so an Perlen und sonstigem Hakenschmuck benutzt ? Und in welchen größen / farben und Kombinationen. Setzt ihr geziel andere Perlen beim Dorsch- und beim Buttangeln ein ?

Ich benutze bisher meistens die Lil Corky Perlen von verschiedenen Herstellern in den Farben : rot , gelb , orange ( momentan Sortiment von Eisele ) sowie rot leuchtend
alle in größen zwischen 4-8 mm. Außerdem benutze ich einige Perlen anderer Hestellen ( Bastelbedarf ) in den Farben : grüngelb , grün ,silber und grün leuchtend.

Kambinieren tut ich sie meistens so : grün - silber ,gelbgrün nur einzelt, rot und gelb einzelt oder beide , orange meistens einzelt oder mit gelb. 
Halt meistens nach gefühl. Nur entspricht mein Gefühl leider nicht immer dem geschmack der Fische !!

Wie stellt ihr die Perlen zusammen ? Benutzt ihr außerdem noch Spinnerblättchen oder Spin-O-Glow's ??

freu mich schon auf eure Antworten 
Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

nehme am besten die ganz kleinen und dann 1-2 stück auf den haken.
farben von rot,gelb,dann due rot/gelben,die flourisierenden mit den punkten.
das sind meine lieblinge


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Stimme Aga zu, die länglichen mag ich nicht. Eine glitzernde Pailette (schreibt man das so?) ist aber pflicht bei meinen Montagen. Die hält den Wurm und lockt ´besonders Butt an den Haken!


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

na klar ne pailette und einen stopper


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Hi, von den ganz großen Perlen bin ich schon lange von ab. Den Köder zum Auftrieb bringen die sowieso nie. Dazu sind die immer noch zu klein. Ich fische sehr viele Montagen ganz ohne Perlen und nur mit Pailette. Wenn Perlen zum Einsatz kommen dann die kleinen wie bei euch. Am liebsten die gelb orangen (FLCH). Danach kommen die Leuchtenden mit den rosa Punkten (LUSP) und die gelben mit den Punkten (CL) gennat Clown.
Hier könnt ihr alle Perlen  sehen die es gibt.


----------



## Pete (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

ich angle zwar auch gern auf platte, bin aber was perlen betrifft, eher ein skeptiker...im spezial-plattfischheft vom blinker ist ein beitrag zum thema "perlen vor die säue?" drin, wo in einem langzeittest in holland bei den helder die fängigkeit von montagen mit und ohne schmuck getestet wurde...sicher kennen einige den artikel...fakt ist, dass dort mal mit, mal ohne gut oder eben schlecht gefangen wurde...es gab letztlich kein eindeutiges ja für die perle...


----------



## nikmark (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Moin,
weniger ist bei den neugierigen Platten oft mehr !
ein bis 2 Kügelchen (bei mir tagsüber immer gelb oder rot und in der Nacht auch mal leuchtende (phosphoreszierende) Kugeln , aber sowas wie 'nen Blinker etc. , der den Boden aufwirbelt, davor.
Soll heissen, auch beim Ansitzangeln immer wieder den Köder bewegen !

 Der lockt sie an, dann kommt der optische Reiz und dann der Watti  #6

Halte sie nicht mit 'nem Tannenbaum optischer Effekte vom Watti ab   

...und wähle die Kugeln klein !


Nikmark


----------



## Stefan6 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Moin Sebastian#h 

Sag mal,eine Perle langt Dir wohl nicht.:l :k |muahah:


----------



## Nordlicht (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

wenn ich vom boot mit naturködern fische habe ich an jeder meiner drei ruten ein anderes vorfach: nr.1 hat perlen so gross und dick wie äpfel nr.2 hat nur 1-2 kleine perlen und an nr. 3 hängt nur der haken.
man merkt schnell was angesagt ist.
ich behaupte mal das zu 75 % die vorfächer mit wenig bis nichts an der mundschur am besten fischen.
die großen perlen sind nur was für die augen der angler im laden und fischen nur selten und bei neulingen...gruss an C.K.


----------



## Pete (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

dass perlen, insbesondere die leuchtperlen, ihre berechtigung haben, wurde uns dieses jahr wieder in nordnorwegen auf steinbeißer deutlich...erst nachdem wir ebenfalls unserer naturködermontage eine fluo vorschalteten, waren unsere fänge ebenbürtig mit denen des mannes, der uns zunächst ein wenig vorführte und bis dahin stets doppelt so viel fing: v.dapoz (oder member blueling)


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Ich habe auch noch ein paar gaaaanz große Perlen aus meiner Anfangszeit des Brandungsangelns....den Fehler macht wohl auch jeder...

@MS: Ich habe auf Butt auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der CO und FLR gemacht. Das sind zwei ganz klasse Farben. 2 CO und eine silberne Pailette -TOP


----------



## MichaelB (25. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Moin,





			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> fakt ist, dass dort mal mit, mal ohne gut oder eben schlecht gefangen wurde...es gab letztlich kein eindeutiges ja für die perle...


 Den Bericht habe ich auch zu Hause und mit Interesse gelesen #6 Dort steht allerdings geschrieben, daß gegen Ende des Versuchs niemand mehr mit Perlen angeln _*wollte*_ weil "pur" einfach besser fing.

Beim Butt-Angeln im Hamburger Hafen versuche ich ab und an auch mal Zubehör aus dem "Lockmittel-Katalog", konnte aber bislang keine Verbesserung der Fangergebnisse feststellen.

Wenn ich dann mal zum Brandungsangeln komme fahre ich zweigleisig und fange sowohl auf Perlen, als auch auf nur mit einer roten Paillette gestoppten Watti etwa gleich viel.
Wenn Perlen, dann nehme ich gelbe, rote oder nachleuchtende bis maximal 8mm, ansonsten auch mal nachleuchtende Spin-O-Glows ( heißen die so? ).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## NOK Angler (25. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

nehme eigentlich auch lieber kleine perlen. Hatte mal so einen ausrutscher mit einer 10mm kugel . sah aber zuhause schon so komisch aus, als ich fertig getüddelt hatte , das das ding gar nicht erst mit ans wasser kam.

was halted ihr eigetlich von den grün-gelben ( chatreaue ) oder Firetiger bzw. Glitter-Firetiger ?? Habe auch schon gut butt auf eine kombi von einer grünen und silbernen kugel , beide in 4mm , gefangen.

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Solche Perlen hatte ich noch gar nicht, aber einen versuch wäre das mal wert....


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

eigentlich ist das wichtigste daran, dass DU gerne damit angelst.
ist alles ne kopfsache...


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Ich denke auch, dass der Angler der entscheidende Faktor ist....


----------



## MichaelB (26. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Moin,

"früher", also so vor gut zwanzig Jahren, haben wir ohne Perlen geangelt und gefangen, da gab es das Gedöhns nämlich noch nicht.
Als ich vor gut vier Jahren mit dem Angeln wieder anfing war mein restart das Brandungsangeln - und siehe da, nicht nur bei den Ruten und Rollen hatte sich unheimlich viel getan, auf einmal hingen auch überall diese lustig bunten Perlen in den Vorfächern... diese heißen heutzutage allerdings Mundschnüre |rolleyes 

Ich denke auch, daß Perlen am meisten dem Vertreiber helfen  , aber es gibt sie nunmal und somit benutzen wir sie auch - und da Glaube bekanntlich Berge versetzt :g #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## prinzi-butt (26. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

moin,
@michaelb   du sprichst mir aus dem herzen

früher habe ich die einfachsten montagen (nur blei und 2 haken) benutzt und gefangen
jetzt nehme ich weisse perlen mit goldenem oder silbernem plätchen
habe das gefühl, dass man damit bei strömung besser fängt

aber wie gesagt, der glaube ......
petri


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Ihr vergesst aber, dass es vor 20 Jahren auch so viele Fische gab, dass man locker einen Setzkescher am Abend voll gemacht hat - und heute.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Da die meisten alle anscheinend mit wenig Perlen angeln, will ich Euch mal einen Anreiz geben. Fische wollen auch Weihnacten haben!!!

Habe damit schon sehr gut gefangen


----------



## Rosi (26. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Wenn die Nacht heller ist, nehme ich keine Perlen in der Brandung. Ich denke die Haken sind viel wichtiger. Schön spitz und nicht so groß. Ich hab die goldenen von Eisele, die sind richtig spitz und brechen nicht so schnell. Perlen ziehe ich nur auf, wenn ich Flundern angeln will. Obwohl die Platten auch ohne Perlen beißen.  Wenn se läuft, dann läuft se und beißt auch.


----------



## haukep (27. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Ich setze Perlen nur dann ein, wenn Bewegung im Wasser ist, denn nichts ist abschreckender als eine blöd am Grund rumliegende Perle, oder am besten noch ein Spin-O-Glow oder ein Spinnerblättchen.Wenn aber Strömung ist, dann sind sie schon sehr nützlich....


----------



## Leif-Jesper (27. November 2004)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Hallo,
ich habe neulich in einer uralten Angelwoche gelesen, dass die Fische die Farben der Perlen ab einer Wassertiefe von (ich glaube kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern) ca. 20m. sowieso nicht mehr erkennen können und nur nach der Form der Perlen gehen.
In einer anderen ebenfalls uralten Angelwoche stand wiederum, dass die deutsche Mannschaft die Weltmeisterschaft im Naturköderbootsangeln nur gewann, weil sie als einzige rote Perlen dabei hatte.Die Mannschaftsführer der anderen Mannschaften sollen sogar ihre Leute dazu verdonnert haben, ihre Perlen rot anzumahlen.Ich glaube aber ehr, dass die Angelwoche ein wenig spinnt und Perlen die Fangchancen meistens deutlich erhöen.


----------



## haukep (2. März 2005)

*AW: Perlen , größe , farbe , wie viele ?*

Naja, in der Angelwoche steht so Einiges...


----------

